
Looking for contributors to a project. Contact me: alexbuzin88gmail.com - alex2401
https://github.com/WhitestormJS/whitestorm.js
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, Whitestorm might make good "Show HN" because it is
an interesting project. In terms of attracting contributors, I suspect
personally approaching people with an existing interest in the project and
specific game developers who might use, and then leveraging their word of
mouth networks might be more likely to build a sustainable community.

Good luck.

~~~
alex2401
Thanks! I just look for such forums or websites that can be used to grow
Whitestorm.js community. Can you suggest some?

